# Craftsman to tecumseh cross reference



## jettagli16v

Hello all!

I'm new here! :wave: I'm trying to locate a cross reference for Craftsman part # 141.143032. I have found a couple charts, but not the right one yet! Your help is much appreciated!

Loren


----------



## rotti1968

jettagli16v said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm new here! :wave: I'm trying to locate a cross reference for Craftsman part # 141.143032. I have found a couple charts, but not the right one yet! Your help is much appreciated!
> 
> Loren


 what is it ? i just checked the sears site and that # does not come up as a good #. what model unit is it on and what kind of part ?
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/getPart!search.pd?productGroup=N/A&partNumber=141.143032


----------



## jettagli16v

It is a tecumseh engine, on an old Craftsman mower (model 131.91201) i wanted to know what the tecumseh engine model number was. I was not specific enough in my post. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## rotti1968

This is what that the sears breakdown says for that engine "This part is no longer available through the original manufacturer. No authorized substitutions have been identified." Looking at the breakdown that looks to be a older sears unit . You may very well not be able to get an engine that crosses . Some where on the engine there should be tecumseh numbers, it should be stamped into the housing etc. your not going to get anywhere with that sears number. the place to start is with the tecumseh #


----------



## kdsdude2002

*Tecumseh out of business*

Just some info. Last year Tecumseh claimed that they will be going out of business. So be careful of buying equipment with this engine on it.


----------



## mikemerritt

There should be a Sears model # starting with 143.xxxxxx on the engine somewhere, usually above the spark plug on the blower housing. If you post the # I can cross the engine to Tecumseh model. 

Mike


----------



## Aba-Gadol

*Tecumseh Techicians Handbook 3-11HP L-Heads*

The information in this one was the most helpful for me. Check out page 6-8 to get some idea as to what the model# is and what they mean. I first just wanted to look at the Craftsman to Tehcumseh engines chart. Later when I didn't find what I wanted, I began reading some of the intro to see if they gave an abbreviation explanation then kept running into good info I needed. My mower, the Craftsman Eager-1 6.75hp Model #917377970 is 10 years old and has engine 143.3776712. I had to change the crank shaft which bent $70.00 for the crank an doing it myself was better than $450.00 for a new motor or mower. This link helped expand my knowledge of the types and abreviations in other sites and repair questions. BTW I just ordered a carb bowl kit from "Pats small enigine Plus" (expected delivery 10 days-Got here in 3.:thumbsup: Here is the link: 

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf
ABA

Pats Smat Engine Plus link: http://www.psep.biz/


----------



## OldLawnMowerMan

kdsdude2002 said:


> Just some info. Last year Tecumseh claimed that they will be going out of business. So be careful of buying equipment with this engine on it.


Actually, the company is getting some redemption thanks to a man named Jim Grafft.


----------



## dvose

Any chance that you would know which hole on the carb that the gov linkage goes in on a Tecumseh LV195ea-362003b?


----------



## Maytag

http://www.angelfire.com/mb2/visitme/mower/tecumseh.html

Stiff wire goes to the top hole, spring link goes to the second hole. Make sure the correct one crosses above the other so they don't rub on each other.

>Maytag


----------



## chyer

*Old Craftsman motor- which engine is it?*

I have an old Craftsman lawn mower and want to buy some parts for. All I have is the model number 143.156012 and a serial number 5053 05073. Can anyone help with determining which engine it is?


----------



## KHaden

*Craftsman to Tecumseh Cross Reference*

I also have a Craftsman engine that I am trying to cross reference to Tecumseh model numbers. The Craftsman model number is 143.015502. I checked the cross reference charts in the back of the Tecumseh 3-11HP book, but those charts start with numbers higher than mine (143.201032 and higher). Aren't there any Tecumseh numbers stamped anywhere on their vertical engines? Can you cross reference the Tecumseh model number using the engine family number (YTPXS.1951BB). Any help?


----------



## junebug1701

I've got another chart that I downloaded from somewhere and it indicates that your engine crosses to LEV120-361096C. Hope this helps!


----------



## KHaden

Thanks Junebug. That's a great help. I would love to have a copy of that chart for future. Would you be able to send a copy my email?

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## junebug1701

KHaden said:


> Thanks Junebug. That's a great help. I would love to have a copy of that chart for future. Would you be able to send a copy my email?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken


Sure, I'd be happy to if I had your email address. I clicked on your profile and got this:

vBulletin Message
Sorry! That user has specified that they do not wish to receive emails. If you still wish to send an email to this user, please contact the administrator and they may be able to help.


----------



## KHaden

Sorry about that. Just signed up and haven't paid that much attention to my settings. You can send the cross reference sheet to [email protected].

Thanks Junebug,

Ken


----------

